# Happy Birthday, Jeff Phillips!



## monty (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Jeff! Finally got logged on today and caught your birthday notice in the trailer Many happy returns and all the success you can handle!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Nov 25, 2005)

Hear, Hear!!!  Happy Birthday, Jeff!!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Nov 25, 2005)

And from down South, also a very happy birthday Jeff, and may you have many many more.


----------



## smokin_all_night (Nov 25, 2005)

Happy Birthday from North Texas. Hope you and yours are together and all is well.

Regards,
Aubrey Page


----------



## willkat98 (Nov 25, 2005)

Belated Happy Birthday's from Chi Town!!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank all of you for the happy birthday wishes! I don't know how I missed that thread.. I had a great birthday and lots of smoked turkey all at the same time. What more could a guy want?!!! :lol: 

My favorite gift was a gourmet old fashioned popcorn popper.. it was the kind that has a crank so you can stir the popcorn and keep it from burning.

My wife has never had pan popped corn so I am going to introduce her soon.. she is 29 years old and I guess they always did the microwave thing growing up.

Anyway.. thanks a million!


----------



## willkat98 (Dec 9, 2005)

Jeff, was it a Whirly-Pop?

I am dying to get one of those.

Try it with peanut oil.

Hmmmm......


----------



## Dutch (Dec 10, 2005)

Jeff, I like the "Phillips Media Group" logo.  Looks like it could be a "Fortune 500" company!!  :D Did you design it or did you have it done? 
I really like the "reversed swastika" (if you remember, in Hitler's swastika the arms formed 90 degree right angles) in Native American lore they use 90 degree left angles and it represents the "Wheel of Life"!

BTW- I also used to be a Chapter Advisor for the Order of the Arrow (BSA Service Organization). The Scouts in the Chapter would try to use the "Wheel of Life" but they would alway end up the the arms forming right angles.  I guess I'm just rambling now-need to head to bed-been up since 4:30 am. g'night


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 10, 2005)

I did create the logo myself.. lately I have been paying for graphic work but I was hit with a sudden inspiration and I thought it looked pretty good as well.

Phillips Media Group is the company I am forming to bring all of the websites together and make them part of a family.. mainly for tax purposes as a business entity.

I can see that I need to do a little something to it since it really is not meshing with the bluish background on some of the posts.


----------

